# 2004.5 vw gli



## Ronin6 (May 19, 2009)

Put VAG-COM on a freinds VW today (the results are listed below) trying to find out why he's having issues. The car will peek boost to 15 PSI and then hangs between 10-12 PSI at that point the car goes into hard limp. The EPC/ESP/MIL lights come on and you have to restart the car to get moving again. He has replaced the MAF/MAP/O2 sensors/Plugs/Coil Packs.

Car: 2004.5 VW GLI
Engine: 1.8T
XMSN: Automatic

MODS
SAI/249/EVAP/PCV Delete
UNitronic Stage 2 (with rear 02/emissions delete)
3" Down pipe without cat
FMIC
Forge DV


VAG-COM
Sunday,26,May,2013,14:35:10:10896
VCDS Version: Beta 12.10.5

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 SL
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0030
Software Coding: 07550
Work Shop Code: WSC 78901 
Additional Info: 3VWSE69M95M015780 VWZ7Z0D0137316
VCID: 7AF009F266F5C9CEC0D
6 Faults Found:

17956 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75) 
P1548 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
16622 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0238 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
17743 - Engine Torque Monitor 2 
P1335 - 35-10 - Control Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0102 - 35-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
17766 - Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit 
P1358 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

Readiness: 0000 0000

Sunday,26,May,2013,14:43:01:10896
VCDS Version: Beta 12.10.5

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09A-927-750.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 09A 927 750 BM
Component and/or Version: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0261 
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
VCID: 77F610C655E7D4A6BF3
1 Fault Found:

01166 - Engine Torque Signal 
03-10 - No Signal – Intermittent

VCDS Version: Beta 12.10.5
Data version: 20130408

Sunday,26,May,2013,14:51:34:10896

Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

VIN: 3VWSE69M35M032400 Mileage: 221960km/137919miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 SL
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0030 
Coding: 07550
Shop #: WSC 78901 
VCID: 7AF009F266F5C9CEC0D
3VWSE69M95M015780 VWZ7Z0D0137316

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09A-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09A 927 750 BM
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0261 
VCID: 77F610C655E7D4A6BF3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 346CE7CA5411FFBE5A1

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27560086C5C78426EF3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 926 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V57 
Coding: 15230
Shop #: WSC 05040 
VCID: 346CE7CA0411FFBE5A1
3VWSE69M35M032400 VWZ7Z0D0332051

1 Fault Found:
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E4ABDAB089039EFE9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3776D0C6156714A67F3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

3 Faults Found:
00915 - Window Regulator Switch; Rear Right; Driver (E55) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01358 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Driver Side (E150) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: Radio ZSW 0016 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 05903 
VCID: 244C178AB4F16F3ECA1

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*get your DVOM or DSO*

17956 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75)
P1548 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
16622 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31)
P0238 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
17743 - Engine Torque Monitor 2
P1335 - 35-10 - Control Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)
P0102 - 35-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42)
P0113 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
17766 - Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit
P1358 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

first fault is open circuit to N75 
so
begin there 

output activation may cycle the N75 on that application , key on engine off 
give it a try , what are your results ?

or








use T pins do NOT puncture harness 
pull up the rubber pin cover on the connector to N75 and install a T pin 
into the weatherpac making contact with the connector , engine running 
what is voltage ?
black to battery negative red to pin to be tested 
both pins should be the same at this point 
system voltage 14v what are your values ?


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

This is the owner if the car...I believe the N75 came up as a fault due to it being unplugged. It runs great at just 5lbs of boost, so I disconnected the n75 to work on the wastegate spring until I figure this out. When I plug the N75 on, it runs horrible, bogs under boost and hard to keep it from spiking over 5lbs. So it's more safe to drive with the n75 unplugged.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like a bad MAF and a harness ground issue to coil packs needed.

Could also be bad ground connection under battery box.


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Sounds like a bad MAF and a harness ground issue to coil packs needed.
> 
> Could also be bad ground connection under battery box.


I think its a bad MAF too, or one thats not reading correctly, but this would be my third MAF I've replaced since I've had it. I dont know if i just keep getting piece of crap MAF's or just something totally different. 

Are you talking about I may need to replace my coil harness? I may need to, just to make sure.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes sir there is an over lay which can be done or a enhance the connections yourself.


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Yes sir there is an over lay which can be done or a enhance the connections yourself.


An overlay? You're going to have to be more exact, not sure what youre talking about. Are you referring to the coil harness or the MAF?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

The coil harness with supply leads and ground back to the ecu is sold as a repair harness from VW.


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> The coil harness with supply leads and ground back to the ecu is sold as a repair harness from VW.


Is it like this?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Engine/Ignition/ES2089861/


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*test do not guess*

P1335 - 35-10 - Control Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)
P0102 - 35-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42)
P0113 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
17766 - Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit
P1358 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

do not disconnect anything then leave the fault and not tell anyone 

i have seen it and there are TSBs for aftermarket air boxes causing erratic flow to the MAF sensor which causes problems rookies will never find - before chasing tail verify the error has not been self installed . 

while it will not hurt or cause damage to replace MAF pigtail 
(unless the install is bolixed up by a rookie) 
it will not help anything if that is not the problem 

after sitting overnight from cold without starting engine 
key on engine off coolant temp must equal air temp 
navigate to ADV MVB scroll to find values if they are equal then air temp sensor is probably 
"good" and connected properly .

hot engine at ide 
MAF flow with all loads switched to off should be about 2.0 to 2.2 gm/s 

look at MVB 32 values , if they are within +/- 3% from zero the MAF sensor is probably not failed
better graphed at WOT test can be added later if need be 

BUT
the IGT signal loss on cylinder will cause all you describe , swap #2 coil with any other coil see if the problem stays with cylinder 2 or follows the coil , verify #2 IGN coil connector is not damaged 

clear faults and drive the car at WOT to see what faults reset , also before switching engine off 
look at MVB 94 to see a "system ok" or not 
if MVB 32 is out of spec look at MVB 37 after road test , delta trim front to rear 02 sensor ... must be about zero with a "system ok" 
confirm MVB 37 is pass before condemning MAF


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

mwebb said:


> P1335 - 35-10 - Control Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
> 16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)
> P0102 - 35-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
> 16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42)
> ...


I must admit, for some unknown reason the PO completely cut the wiring harness off and installed a new one, but never soldered them in, just twist tied them and put electric tape around them. Once I noticed this, I soldered them in, and wrapped electric tape around each, then all of them. So, I need to purchase a new coil harness, nonetheless. The airbox too was rookied up. It just basically has a cone filter stuck on the end of the MAF sensor. Tomorrow I will check the brake booster hose as well and make sure the check valve is working properly. I will also check for any damaged fuses, this should show any wiring issues within th pig tail. Thanks so very much for your informative post. I will do my checks and get back on Vag Com once completed.


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*if your tampering has removed rear 02 sensor*

if the software tampering has removed rear 02 sensor from the equation 
the system will never run the basic setting test 37 so MVB 37 will never show "system Ok "

the problem is 
the system trims on the rear 02 sensor too , while the rear 02 sensor has less trim authority than the front 
(as designed)
there may be fuel trim issues related to removing it from the inputs


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

mwebb said:


> if the software tampering has removed rear 02 sensor from the equation
> the system will never run the basic setting test 37 so MVB 37 will never show "system Ok "
> 
> the problem is
> ...


Matt, correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the 02 Sensors passed. At first it said Failed, but then went to Passed. I'll keep you posted on my findings tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes that is the harness I ref.

Deletes are a bad way to fix a problem and create more problems for hiding conditions.

It would be best for you to get a second stock ecu for repairing the car correctly or flash to stock with back ups.


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Yes that is the harness I ref.
> 
> Deletes are a bad way to fix a problem and create more problems for hiding conditions.
> 
> It would be best for you to get a second stock ecu for repairing the car correctly or flash to stock with back ups.


I can agree with you on that. But I havent heard anyone having problems with their deletes, which is the reason I went ahead with it. I'm so dumb founded, I would like to give another MAF a shot, but one that is good for sure.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Deletes are especially bad when you cant rely on the information tests in the controller or the OBD lacked stored data you normally would have access to VIA VCDS.

Unless you are extremely proficient in basic diagnostics it can be very bad for some people.


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

My problems seem to lie within the calibration or readings of the incoming air, as the MAF or MAP is not reading as it should, whether that be bad harness issues or bad sensor issues, I dont know.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well you can look at the MAP in VCDS here.

0x01-08-115 field 3 is requested boost and 4 is actual.

I'm not seeing a fault for the MAP though.

However, you could still look for the 150-200 MBAR deviation between the two.
Be advised if the ecu is tuned, many delete this to make it quick work for the PSI drop you get with a front mount intercooler, so you don't get the DTC vs changing the calibration point. 
Why??????? They are LAZY!!!!!!

So look for the deviation that would normally pend the code in a stock controller or get a stock controller for your diagnostic path.


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Well you can look at the MAP in VCDS here.
> 
> 0x01-08-115 field 3 is requested boost and 4 is actual.
> 
> ...


That sounds very informative, but went way over my head...lol.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh well I tried.


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Oh well I tried.


Ha, thanks buddy, I appreciate it! I did another leak down test yesterday and found a pretty significant one on my turbo to charge piping coupler. I tightened the clamp, not its good. Also had a very small leak on the IAT sensor, but I need a new Oring to fix that. Other than that, I have no idea whats going on. I'll check ground and wires tonight.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What about bypass diverter?


----------



## pfcmooney (Dec 15, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> What about bypass diverter?


I didnt hear any leaks from the diverter. I have a Forge Splitter turned backwards, didnt hear anything.


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*KISS*

on a system that has boost expect about 150% calculated load oe engine load at WOT 
in 2nd gear over 4k rpm 









if your system can not get to and maintain 150% load 
or around it 

as Jack says 
graph the MVB that show actual with specified boost 
at WOT

here load can not get to 150% , actual boost can not match specified 








now that is a TDi engine , but the same testing applies 

add in MVB 33 f1 , real time fuel trim must not go over 10% at WOT if the MAF is reporting correctly , and 
don't forget about knock retard 
if there is boost and fuel and the system detects heavy knock - power output will be reduced 

bad fuel 
knock retard at cruise , even before WOT 









you have VCDS
use it 
or bring the car to me or Jack


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I would make you go back to stock first and that is what I recommend you do here.


----------



## Dashman182x (Dec 15, 2006)

It's probably because its an automatic :screwy:


----------

